# huhu jemand da?



## elfe380 (18. März 2011)

hallo hab da mal ne frage weiss jemand wie man ein goldstaub ani erstellt


----------



## sheel (18. März 2011)

Hi

bitte halte dich an die Netiquette. Du bist seit 22 Monaten angemeldet, da kann man die schon kennen.

Und was ist ein "goldstaub ani"? Mit ani meinst du wahrscheinlich einen animierten Cursor, aber wie stellst du dir einen Goldstaubcursor vor? Einen Mauszeiger, der "Goldstaub"-Spuren hinterlässt?


----------



## elfe380 (18. März 2011)

schau mal hir rechts sowas wie das was aus der lampe kommt meine ich

http://www.linkhitlist.com/cgi/LHL_D.exe?G2L&LinkNo=1591395&ListNo=67412


----------



## Yaslaw (18. März 2011)

@elfe380
<Moderator-Modus>
Bitte gib mir noch ein passenden Titel für diesen Thread. Dann pass ich den an. Ansonsten nehm ich mir die Freiheit da selber einen auf das Problem passenden Ttitel zu kreieren und den bestehnden anzupassen. Aber "huhu jemand da?" ist nun mal nix. Siehe dazu Netiquette Punkt 14

Und Schreib in Zukunft mit Gross-Kleinschreiung und Satzzeichen (Netiquette Punkt 15).
-> Netiquette
</Modertor-Modus>

So und nun zu deinem Problem. Willst du ein Cursor? ein animiertes Bild? Eine Idee wie man sowas selber machen kann?


----------



## tombe (18. März 2011)

Schneeflocken sind zwar kein Goldstaub aber vielleicht kann man das ja entsprechend anpassen.

Denke aber mal das es eine Java Lösung ist.


----------

